# Question about buying a trailer



## snowstar04 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,
I'm looking into getting a 2 horse slant load 1998 Logan Wrangler trailer. The tack room wall swings open to make it into a stock trailer. 
Before I go and look at it, I was wondering what are the height and width specifications that I should be looking for if I am to safely trailer my two horses (a 15.2h Mustang gelding, and a 15.1h Paint gelding)? Because the tack room wall swings open to make it into a stock trailer, is that enough room to comfortably haul both of them over a long distance? (I'm moving from MT to WY in the summer).
Any information you can give me would be great!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 97 Logan Ranger. It is basically the warmblood edition.

You probably don't even need to open up the tack room. 

This post is a little old... did you get this trailer? Or a trailer at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Just make sure it has been inspected to make sure it is safe


----------

